
Tim Ferriss's Speed Reading Method, in a Chrome Extension - ntoscano
http://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/speedreader/jigjffjnfiikefbmfcnffbinngepkaik
======
Nadya
Tim Ferriss's method focuses a lot on eye movement. I question the decision of
lines/keeping lines over making the words move instead of your eyes. On the
web - we can move text to where our eyes are, instead of focusing on imaginary
lines to aid in speed reading.

I use something similar to Squirt [0], unfortunately I forgot the name as I
failed to properly name the bookmarklet. Unfortunately Squirt is a little
buggy and doesn't strip out connecting/useless words (just, basically, a,
etc.) but it gives a good idea of what I'm talking about.

I typically have it set to 850wpm~ which is good enough for comprehension so
long as the material is within my vocabulary. If it doesn't parse well
(punctuation like parenthesis often breaks the parsing) or the vocab isn't in
my reach - I drop it down to 450-550wpm.

[0] [https://www.squirt.io/install.html](https://www.squirt.io/install.html)

Edit:

Spritz is another speed-reading bookmarklet that I recommend over Squirt, as
the parsing is better:

[http://www.spritzinc.com/](http://www.spritzinc.com/)

------
ntoscano
Tim Ferriss, in his "How to Triple Your Reading Speed in 20 Minutes", shows us
a pretty neat trick to increase our reading speed. The only issue is, it only
works for reading we do on paper. As you all know, most of our reading happens
online nowadays. This chrome extension takes his method and allows you to
apply it to any webpage/online articles.

~~~
ctoscano
Here is a link to the article.

[http://fourhourworkweek.com/2009/07/30/speed-reading-and-
acc...](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2009/07/30/speed-reading-and-accelerated-
learning/)

Thomas Frank breaks down the math in a video. Basically our eyes take so long
to move and refocus, then read. The lines added by the chrome extension give
you a target for your eyes to help practice using your periferal vision,
requiring fewer eye movements to read a line.

[https://youtu.be/jv2BdHXRD3Q](https://youtu.be/jv2BdHXRD3Q)

------
fitzwatermellow
I have a quick and dirty speed reading hack: just read the first sentence of
every paragraph in a long form article. You can usually infer the rest!

